# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Stanozolol LA PHARMA!!!!!!

## marcus81

HI GUYS what about this real or not

thank you...

----------


## pumpb

la pharma good product as far i know thats real

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Real

----------


## marcus81

:Wink:  thank you...

----------


## powerbodybuilder

It should have very fast seperation. ( water and Powder )

----------


## diaryman

> It should have very fast seperation. ( water and Powder )



yes i tried it and but iam afried about this cuz i bought it from same person Stanozolol and deca but deca fake and Stanozolol real i want know more info......  :Icon Rolleyes:

----------

